# I like anime



## trigun (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi.  I just joined up to improve my writing skills.  I'm writing a novel, but I probably won't be posting it on here.  I'll be posting on here whenever I get writer's block or feel uninspired on my novel.


----------



## Nefieslab (Jul 9, 2007)

welcome. I also like anime but i only like looking at the pictures (i love some of the artwork)


----------



## speakerphone2 (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to WF.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 9, 2007)

I love anime also!!!!!! :] 

Good luck with your novel, sweetie! People on here are more than helpful, if you ask for assistance! May I ask what you're writing about? :]


----------



## Kyrie (Jul 9, 2007)

You do realize writing a novel is not the same as writing fanfiction, right?

Anyway, welcome and good luck with your stories~ I look forward to reading them~


----------



## Shinn (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey there and welcome to the forum, trigun.


----------



## Baron (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## trigun (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

I've posted a little piece already called "Dark" (it's a working title) in the fiction section.

As for my offline novel... it's a fantasy/sci-fi thing with kings and gods and demons and epic battles... the usual fare in that genre, but I think the plot is pretty original (but I might be biased).


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 9, 2007)

Why don't people try writing about demons having families, you could make it the extension of british colonialism to the kafirs.


----------



## Archduke Robert of France (Jul 9, 2007)

Watashi wa anime ga daisuki desu. (I love anime)

Welcome to WF.


----------

